# Some photos of Berlin & I and the Chicago skyline



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's some recent photos of Berlin and I. We moved a few weeks ago, so I haven't had much time to get out and take some pictures...but I went to Montrose Harbor with him the other evening, and I am really happy with how these turned out. 


8/28/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

8/28/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

8/28/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

8/28/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

8/28/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

8/28/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

8/28/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


8/28/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

8/28/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful photos


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Katie! Berlin is looking as handsome as ever!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love these! Berlin looks great, happy and very handsome. I'd print and frame that first shot.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I love these! Berlin looks great, happy and very handsome. I'd print and frame that first shot.


First one DEFINITELY print and frame worthy!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow!! Beautiful pictures! Berlin is gorgeous boy.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He is beautiful, and yes frame that first one...better yet put it on canvas...


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice. Give Berlin a hug and a butt scratch from me.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

These are really wonderful photos, and Berlin is as handsome as ever!! Really love the spot you chose, though you can never go wrong with him as your subject. Agree that the first one should absolutely be framed :wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

The photos are great! It really makes me miss my hometown!
I hope you and Berlin are adjusting to the move


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I love that handsome boy. <3


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures and dog! He really is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Love Montrose Harbor! 
My other favorite is Fullerton Ave beach. We used to get fried shrimp from that shack by the river, go to Fullerton, sit on the rocks and throw the tails out for the rats...great "date night". Cheap, too.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! I definitely already loved the first one enough to order it on a canvas...it'll be shipped in a few weeks 

Our next stop is going to be North Avenue Beach...I love that I have the skyline as such a beautiful backdrop to work with!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Are dogs allowed on the beaches in Chicago? I always thought they were only allowed on the dog beach(later found out that a permit was needed for even that) I know that they are allowed at Navy Pier and along the paths of the lakeshore, but thought beaches were off limits. If it's allowed and permits aren't needed I need to pay a visit with my dogs


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

That first photo made my heart skip a beat! 

Thank you for sharing! C: I wish when I was in Chicago I had taken my dogs to that boardwalk...


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Are dogs allowed on the beaches in Chicago? I always thought they were only allowed on the dog beach(later found out that a permit was needed for even that) I know that they are allowed at Navy Pier and along the paths of the lakeshore, but thought beaches were off limits. If it's allowed and permits aren't needed I need to pay a visit with my dogs


They aren't, I didnt mean the human beach at North Avenue!! Just the bike path area. I have yet to take him to some of the dog beaches around here...he needs his Chicago dog tag to get in. Lisa, I have taken Berlin to a beach at Fort Sheridan Forest Preserve in Highland Park many times...no permit needed.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> That first photo made my heart skip a beat!
> 
> Thank you for sharing! C: I wish when I was in Chicago I had taken my dogs to that boardwalk...


Thank you Zeeva!  I love walking along the lake down here..it's peaceful.


----------



## ChickenKitten (Sep 19, 2009)

I adore those photos!! He is an incredibly handsome dog!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Those are great shots. Love the back drop.
Haven't been up that way in years. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Those are really nice pictures! I love the idea of getting the first one put on canvas. Berlin is such a handsome boy.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you again! I ordered the first one on canvas.. I am anxious to see how it turns out! It's 24x36 so it's going to be taking up some wall space! Lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Berlin is as handsome as ever. Looks like you both had a great time


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wonderful photos, especially the first!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

LOVE them!!!!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great pictures as usual :thumbup: The 1st one is a keeper for sure!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Awesome photos! He is a stunning boy!


----------

